# Feeling like Im just a pair of eyes



## Cmackerz (Nov 3, 2013)

For a while I've been experiencing episodes of DP, but now it's an on going thing. I feel like i'm not all there in the head and also I've had some weird perception alteration where It basically feels like I'm merely a pair of floating eyes. Is this typical of DP? I really want to get rid of this horrible symptom. This has to be the worst one, right?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yep it's a fuking awful feeling


----------



## MusicaElectronica (Sep 17, 2013)

yes,i feel the same
its really wierd


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol I love that drawing


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

That's exactly what dp feels like lol


----------



## Amelie77 (Dec 6, 2011)

So true. I want there to be a cure. I feel like my whole life is passing me by. It's been 22 years and I've run out of hope. I remember vaguely what "normal" feels like. I wish I coukd be there again. I don't want to grow old and die never having lived.
Amy


----------

